# egg collection on what day of your cycle?



## SpottieOttie (Aug 8, 2016)

Hello all,

You kindly shared your experienced and advice last time I came here with a question and I am hoping you might do the same again.
We start our injections today! (CD2 112.5 Gonal F). We are on a short/mild cycle.

I am trying to sort-of plan work in the next couple of weeks, obviously all things IVF will come first, but trying to get some sort of plans in place so I'm not just sat at home in between (my wife is going to be carrying, so I really have no excuse not to be busy in between appointments!)

I would love to hear what CD day your egg collection was on, it would really help me to get an idea of what to expect - I currently feel it could be anywhere day 10-18, is that right? But I am hoping I might get an idea of whether most people are day 12 or whatever, then I might tentatively book some work in around that, and change it/cancel if needed. I'm self employed so it isn't as simple as taking the day off when I need it!

I'm not sure if this is likely to be different for those on higher doses, so it would be really useful if you could put your medication long/short cycle and what day your egg collection(/s) have been. Hoping this post might be useful to others too in the future as I couldn't find anything with quite this info.

Thank you very much

Ottie


----------



## Holls (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Ottie, on my short cycle, I had 10 days of Gonal F at a dose of 250, egg collection was on day 15 of my cycle. I think most women stim for 10 - 12 days (everyone is different obviously) so you can get a rough idea. 

You'll get a couple of days notice, because the stim injections will need to be stopped, then the next day a trigger injection, then 36 hours later is EC. So, an example timeline might be:

Monday - your wife has a scan & doctor tells you to do one more stim injection, then tuesday night to do the trigger
Tuesday night - trigger
Wednesday - nothing
Thursday morning - egg collection

This kind of timeline has happened for all 3 of my IVF cycles so far.

Good luck to you both


----------



## Laurajo33 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hiya
I had egg collectiom today on day 15 of stims..i ws on menopur 225 for a week then uped to 300

I had my last jab sat night and trigger later that evening. EC is 36 hours later

Hope this helps x GOOD LUCK


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Please have a look on the Useful Threads sticky - there is a poll on there about the number of days people stim for. There are loads and loads of responses on there so you will get a good idea.

Xxx


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Ottie,

Sounds like you guys are having a very similar cycle to ours. We had scans on CD4, 7 (where they upped GF to 125iu), 9 and 11. We triggered on CD11, ec on CD13 and had a 3dt on CD16 with OTD on CD27. Obviously everyone is different but it does tend to follow a pattern. By your second scan you should have a good grasp of when it is likely to be but they'll still only pin it down to a 2/3 day window as it all depends on what is happening each day.

Good luck! 

Herts x


----------



## SpottieOttie (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your replies, and I will check out the thread Cloudy recommended. 

Hope your egg collection went well Laura and best of luck for the transfer.

Herts- looks like we have lots in common!! Really sorry to see about your BFN on your signature. Hope you are both doing OK, are you planning to start straight away again, or are you taking some time out?


----------

